# Moving to Dubai from UK



## mjw1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi

Been reading through lots of information on the web (and loads on this forum!) but am looking for a bit more information on moving to Dubai. I have been offered a position based in Dubai Outsource Zone in/near International city. I am very tempted to take the position for the experience but does anyone have any knowledge of the area? Is there anywhere nearby to live that won't cost a fortune in taxis to get to work? I wouldn't be looking at getting a car straight away - bit of a confidence thing! Is there enough to do in the area and how long does it take to get to the Marina?

I have a friend that lives by the Marina but I know DOZ is a fair way from this.

Can anyone give me a bit on insight please?

Thanks


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

DOZ is miles from the Marina - rent is very cost effective in International City and very close - try looking on Dubizzle.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

There's some residential buildings near OSZ... you can get a place there with rational prices... There's almost nothing to do in that area. You can think of renting a car as you have a British driving license and this is an advantage for you.

I think it's 35 KM from OSZ to Marina.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't think International City is a very good area to live in. But without a car your options would be extremely limited unless you want to spend a substantial amount on taxis


----------



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

International City is located next to the sewerage works so no need to tell you what the air smells off.

Good points are it's next to Mirdif City Centre Mall and Dragon Mart.
However the beach and other attractions are far away.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

ExpatAl said:


> International City is located next to the sewerage works so no need to tell you what the air smells off.


Well let me cross International City off my list of possible places to look when I renew my lease!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

International City is miles out of Dubai. There have been reports of Nakheel virtually ignoring the area with regards to rubbish collection and maintenence. As well as being next to a sewage plant, there has been extensive flooding of raw sewage in certain parts. 

There has also been news reports of crime, theft and prositution. A police officer was attached with machettes while making enquiries into an illegal brothel and a 'customer' was attacked with weapons while in one.

Dragon Mart is also rubbish, I don't think there is anywhere in the world where there is so much tat under one roof. And it gives you a headache walking round it.

On the plus side, it's probably the cheapest place to live in Dubai.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Dragon Mart is also rubbish, I don't think there is anywhere in the world where there is so much tat under one roof.


"tat" - What does that mean in this context? (Serious question)

I did get my blinds at Dragon Mart and was quite happy with the price/install.


----------



## mjw1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys - oh dear, not looking too good! So International City doesn't sound to great to live..... if I were to buy a car (which by the sounds of it is a must), where is the best area to live that is commutable to DOZ?

What is there to do around the area of the office based at the outsource zone? Perhaps Academic city?

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I would look to live in the Downtown Area (around Burj Khalifa). There is every thing you need in that area - Nightlife, Shops, Retaurants, Dubai Mall, Cinemas, Souks etc, etc, 10 mins drive to Beach, 20 mins to The Marina, 20 mins to work. Don't come to Dubai to be stuck out at DOZ. You can get a Studio apt there for 50k. IF that is above your budget look on Dubizzle for flat shares.


----------



## mjw1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

that sounds more like the area that I'm after! How much would a cab be from there to DOZ - just trying to work out my budget for the first month or so before I get myself a car

thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Yahoo! Maps, Driving Directions, and Traffic

(google maps does not give driving directions for Dubai but used it to get the longitude - latitude)

Seems like you are looking at a round trip of c. 55 KM which at c. 1.5 Dhs a KM translates to about c. 90 Dhs in a day. Also, taxis may not be readily available in DOZ (I have never been there so it is a guess) and you might need to order them over the phone.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I live in Downtown and work in DOZ. It's about a 25-min drive, very little traffic either way (just watch out for the speed cameras as you come through Ras Al Khor!). We have people who come in from the Palm, Umm Suqeim, Deira, the Marina etc etc - so it's not as unaccessible as it might seem. 

Not sure about taxi cost, but I know the availability of cabs isn't great in the evening. Check with your employer to see if they provide a transport service, lots of the offices out here do because it is an out-of-the-way location. Probably better to get your own car in the long term.

There's not tons to do in DOZ but there is a decent food court with arabic/indian/italian options plus sandwiches, and some of the outlets in Academic City (like Subway) will deliver. Facilities are much better than Jebel Ali Free Zone for example. 

I personally wouldn't want to live in International City but don't make any hard and fast decisions about locations until you get here and have a look for yourself.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

DubaiATC said:


> "tat" - What does that mean in this context? (Serious question)
> 
> 
> > BTW DubaiATC - "tat" covers all manner of cheap goods, knock-offs, rubbish that you wouldn't normally even think of buying but for some reason when trapped in the never-ending maze of Dragon Mart it seems like the best idea ever.....
> ...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You can rent a car for less than dhs.2000 a month to get you started. It'll only be a small one but will give you alot more freedom. If you are using taxis everyday you can make an arrangement with a taxi driver to take you to work and pick you up each day.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dragon mart does have really cheap stuff though to get you started if if it is not provided. 

Rugs I found there for quite cheap and have decently held up. For the price, I can go back and get a new one and toss the other. Horrible in my mind but just seems to be the land of wastefulness here. So, when in rome...


----------



## mjw1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I have been reading the threads and assume that a salary of 2000aed/month will be sufficient to have a reasonable standard of living and saving some aswell?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mjw1987 said:


> Thanks again everyone! I have been reading the threads and assume that a salary of 2000aed/month will be sufficient to have a reasonable standard of living and saving some aswell?


2,000 AED/month - are you kidding? I think you are.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

8 to a room, eating rice and a half cup of veggies once a week, hanging outside the building for entertainment... it is dooable.


----------



## mjw1987 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry missed a 0 - 20,000AED/m !!!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Dubai Silicon Oasis is fairly close and cheap if budget is an issue. A bit in the middle of nowhere though. With 20k per month Downtown is your best choice or even maybe Mirdiff.


----------

